# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Úc - Mua gi lam qua khi di du lich Uc

## thietht

Bạn đang băn khoăn không biết *mua gì làm quà khi đi* *du lịch Úc* cho người thân, bạn bè. *Didau.org* xin giới thiệu với bạn một số đặc sản làm quà khi *du lịch Úc*.

*Mua sắm ở Úc*

Mua sắm cho tới khi kiệt sức tại các khu chợ, các trung tâm mua sắm, các cửa hàng nhỏ và các cửa hàng cao cấp của Úc. Khám phá các nhà thiết kế Úc trên các con đường nhỏ ẩn khuất của Melbourne hoặc tìm kiếm những phong cách thời trang thanh lịch xưa tại Surry Hills ở Sydney. Mua sắm hối hả ở Queen Street Mall của Brisbane hoặc tìm kiếm tại ít nhất 500 cửa hàng ở Rundle Mall, Adelaide.  Đắm mình trong không khí của Chợ Fremantle, gần Perth, hoặc các chợ họp vào ngày Thứ Bảy ở Quảng trường lịch sử Salamanca Place của Hobart.  Mua sắm dưới những cây cọ ở Smith Street Mall của Darwin hoặc tới trung tâm mua sắm khổng lồ ở Civic của Canberra. Các cửa hàng thường mở cửa cho tới 6 giờ chiều, có thể mua sắm vào buổi tối muộn trong các ngày Thứ Năm hoặc Thứ Sáu. Du khách được bảo vệ bởi luật bảo vệ người tiêu dùng Úc, luật này buộc các doanh nghiệp phải đối xử công bằng với du khách.

*Melbourne*

Tìm thấy hầu hết các nhãn hiệu ở Trung Tâm Melbourne hay đến bưu điện Melbourne General Post Office lịch sử, bao trùm cả một dãy phố. Mỗi ngày ở chợ Queen Victoria sôi động, du khách có thể mua các sản phẩm tươi, quần áo và quà tặng.  Tìm hàng thời trang cao cấp và các sản phẩm nội thất tại các con đường nhỏ ở Queen Victoria, và nhiều nhãn hiệu bình dân hơn trên các con đường khác trong thành phố. Tìm hiểu các nhà thiết kế nổi tiếng và các quán ăn ngon tại và xung quanh đường Chapel của Prahran. Lướt qua những cửa hàng trên đường Brunswick hoặc khám phá Chợ Rose Street Artists gần đó. Muốn mua đủ mọi thứ từ quần áo thời trang tới đồ đạc có giá cao ngất, hãy đến đường Bridge ở Richmond.

*Sydney*

Kết hợp lịch sử và thời trang ở Tòa nhà Queen Victoria hoặc Strand Arcade lộng lẫy, cả hai đều được xây dựng vào thập niên 1890. Cũng tại CBD, hãy đến thăm các cửa hàng bách Hóa trên đường Market, lướt qua Pitt St Mall hoặc gặp các nhà thiết kế quốc tế trên đường Elizabeth và Castlereagh. Đến Paddington để thăm chợ Thứ Bảy và các cửa hàng phóng khoáng trên đường Oxford. Tìm những mẫu thời trang cổ, những cửa hàng quần áo nhỏ, các sản phẩm nội thất và những món ăn rẻ tiền trên đường Crown ở Surry Hills hoặc King ở Newtown. Kết hợp phong cách thời trang thanh lịch cổ điển với các mẫu thiết kế địa phương tại chợ Thứ Bảy hoặc các khu phố vắng vẻ ở Bondi. Mua hàng giá rẻ tại các chợ cuối tuần ở Rozelle hay ở chợ Glebe vào Thứ Bảy.

*Brisbane*

Khám phá hơn 500 cửa hàng và trung tâm mua sắm lớn nhất Brisbane tại Queen Street Mall. Nó tọa lạc ngay tại CBD nhưng không có đèn giao thông để cản trở tốc độ mua sắm của du khách. Tại Brisbane Arcade đã được xếp hạng di sản gần đó, du khách sẽ tìm thấy những mẫu thời trang của các nhà thiết kế, trang sức, quà tặng và các cửa hàng đồ cổ.  Vừa tìm kiếm 50 cửa hàng chuyên dụng vừa chiêm ngưỡng những sàn nhà trên sân thương từ năm 1923, những lan can trang nhã và chân tường đóng ván. Du khách có thể chọn những tác phẩm nghệ thuật và thủ công làm bằng tay, các sản phẩm tươi và các mẫu thiết kế địa phương ở Chợ South Bank, nơi những người hát rong lang thang trên các lối đi ngoài trời.  Nếu du khách muốn trả giá tự nhiên, hãy tham gia chuyến đi mua sắm tới những cửa hàng thời trang nhỏ giảm giá của thành phố.

*Adelaide*

Chiều theo thói thích mua sắm tiềm ẩn của du khách tại Trung Tâm Mua Sắm Rundle, nơi có tới 500 cửa hàng dọc khắp 13 đường mái vòm. Tìm những mẫu thời trang và nội thất độc đáo trên đường Rundle về phía đông. Về phía Tây, đường Hindley đem đến cho du khách những nhà sách và cửa hàng quần áo nhỏ.  Trả giá tại các cửa hàng trên đường Glen Osmond gần đó. Với thời trang, nội thất và sách, hãy đến thăm đường King William ở Công Viên Hyde. Mua đồ cổ trên đường Grote hoặc Magil của Maylands, nơi du khách có thể tìm thấy những đồ nội thất cổ. Kết hợp giữa các nhà thiết kế Úc và cà phê Ý trên đường Melbourne thuộc miền Bắc Adelaide. Muốn mua sắm bên bãi biển, hãy tới Glenelg. Ở đó có con đường Jetty sôi động, chợ mùa hè Moseley Square và trung tâm tiêu thụ trực tiếp nằm gần đó.

*Perth*

Khám phá các mẫu thời trang địa phương và Châu Âu trên đường King của Perth hoặc một nhà thiết kế hoa mắt tại Colonnade ở Subiaco.  Để mua các sản phẩm tươi cũng như hoa, các tác phẩm nghệ thuật, hàng thời trang và trang sức, hãy đến thăm những chợ cuối tuần ở Trung Tâm Văn Hóa Perth. Chuyển từ thời cổ xưa đến hiện đại trên đường Beaufort ở Mount Lawley, chỉ cách thành phố 10 phút. Khám phá các cửa hàng theo phong cách cổ ở Inglewood gần đó hoặc tới thăm một trong các trung tâm lớn của Perth.   Trung tâm ở Karrrinyup đem đến cho du khách hơn 170 cửa hàng trong khi khu liên hợp của Morley có tới 220 cửa hàng và một rạp chiếu phim. Xem những người đi bụi, mua các tác phẩm nghệ thuật địa phương và bói bài ta-rô tại các chợ cuối tuần sặc sỡ ở Fremantle.

*Hobart*

Tới thăm các phòng trưng bày, các cửa hàng quần áo nhỏ và các cửa hàng nội thất ở các nhà kho bằng đá sa thạch tại Salamanca Place. Tại các chợ Thứ Bảy, du khách có thể mua hàng của những nhà sản xuất thực phẩm sạch, thợ thổi thủy tinh, thợ gốm và họa sĩ. Lướt qua các cửa hàng thời trang theo phong cách cổ và Bank Arcade từ những thập niên 1950 của Hobart trên đường Liverpool ở trung tâm thành phố.   Trên đường Murray gần đó, du khách sẽ tìm thấy một trung tâm mua sắm và tất cả mọi thứ từ đồ nội thất đến thời trang giành cho nam giới. Nhảy từ cửa hàng lớn này sang cửa hàng khác ở Elizabeth Street Mall hoặc xem các cửa hàng nhỏ hơn ở The Cat và Fiddle Arcade.  Đi tới Vịnh Sandy để tìm các mẫu thời trang và North Hobart để tìm các món ăn ngon.  Nếu chỉ muốn dừng chân tại một trung tâm mua sắm, hãy đến thăm Glenorchu ở phía bắc Hobart hoặc Rosny Park ở bờ biển phía đông.

*Darwin*

Mua các tác phẩm nghệ thuật Thổ dân ở Smith Street Mall, ở trung tâm của CBD yên bình, nhiệt đới của Darwin. Lang thang từ Trung Tâm Mua Sắm tới các con đường Mitchell và Cavenagh qua 20 con đường có mái vòm trang nhã.  Ngắm những bức ảnh lịch sử và các cửa hàng chuyên dụng ở Air Raid Arcade và tới thăm Vic Arcade ngoài trời, nơi cây hoa giấy vẫn trổ bông.  Có 200 cửa hàng để khám phá, đó là chưa kể đến hơn 40 cửa hàng ở trung tâm mua sắm trên đường Mitchell.  Muốn tới trung tâm mua sắm lớn nhất Darwin, hãy tìm đến Casuarina, cách trung tâm thành phố 15 phút đi về phía bắc.  Mua các sản phẩm thủ công kỳ lạ từ khắp nơi trên thế giới ở các Chợ Mindil Beach Sunset, từ Tháng 5 đến Tháng 10.

*Canberra*

Khám phá hơn 200 cửa hàng chuyên dụng ở trung tâm mua sắm khổng lồ trên Phố Bunda ở Civic của Canberra.  Ở Manuka và Kingston cạnh đó, các cửa hàng thời trang, nội thất và trang sức trải dọc những con đường đầy lá.  Lang thang qua các trung tâm mua sắm ở Dickson, Woden, Riverside, Erindale và Belconnen. Ở Tuggeranong, du khách sẽ tìm thấy một trung tâm mua sắm với hơn 170 cửa hàng và chợ cộng đồng sôi động vào ngày Chủ Nhật cuối cùng của tháng. Thưởng thức các hình thức giải trí và đồ ăn ngon trong khi đi tìm các sản phẩm thủ công và các bộ sưu tập ở các Chợ Old Bus Depot của Kingston, được tổ chức vào mỗi Chủ Nhật. Khám phá các Chợ Gorman House ở Braddon mỗi Thứ Bảy. Đi đến Hall để xem chợ hàng thủ công lớn nhất nước Úc mở vào ngày Chủ Nhật đầu tiên trong tháng.

----------


## thietht

Cảm nhận sự sôi động của những khu chợ Úc, nơi bày bán mọi thứ từ nông phẩm tươi đến những món quà thủ công và thời trang cao cấp.   Tìm những quầy hàng lưu niệm ở Khu Rocks lịch sử của Sydney hay tác phẩm của những nhà làm gốm, họa sĩ và người thổi thủy tinh đia phương tại các Chợ Salamanca của Hobart.  Mua thức ăn tươi, sạch từ các chợ của nông dân ở Brisbane hay khám phá những chợ nghệ thuật và thủ công lớn nhất ở Canberra.  Nếm thử gia vị của năm châu lục ở Chợ Mindil Beach Sunset tại Darwin hay chế biến một bữa ăn dã ngoại toàn hảo với nguyên liệu mua tại Chợ Trung tâm Adelaide.  Tìm mua hàng thời trang độc đáo tại các Chợ trên Đường Rose ở Melbourne hay tham gia cùng các nhạc sĩ đường phố tại những khu chợ cuối tuần sôi động ở Fremantle.  Du khách có thể tìm thấy một khu chợ sôi động ở hầu hết mọi nơi trên nước Úc.

*Sydney*

Đắm mình trong màu sắc và sự náo loạn tại Chợ Paddy ở Chinatown, mở cửa từ thứ Tư đến Chủ nhật. Chủ sạp sẽ hát giá khi du khách đi bên các dãy hàng thực phẩm tươi, đồ lưu niệm và quần áo. Nếu muốn mua hải sản tươi sống, hãy đến Chợ Cá Sydney hàng ngày ở Pyrmont. Đăng ký lớp học nấu hải sản hay tham quan nhà bếp.   Mua những tác phẩm nghệ thuật và trang sức làm bằng tay của Úc tại Chợ Rocks vào Thứ Bảy.  Mua hàng giá rẻ tại các chợ cuối tuần ở Rozelle hay ở chợ Glebe vào Thứ Bảy. Xem mẫu mã của những nhà thiết kế mới nổi ở Chợ Thứ Bảy ở Paddington hay chợ Chủ Nhật ở Bondi, nơi bán cả những bộ đồ cổ.

*Canberra*

Có thể mua gần như mọi thứ từ ở chợ Old Bus Depot của Canberra, mở vào ngày Chủ Nhật.  Hơn 200 quầy hàng ở đây bán các tác phẩm nghệ thuật, đồ dùng trong nhà, trang sức thủ công, quần áo, và các thực phẩm và rượu vang của vùng. Ăn trưa ở đây là một truyền thống địa phương, có rất nhiều món đa dạng.  Mở vào sáng Chủ Nhật, Chợ Capital Regional Farmers bán hoa quả, rau, các loại cây, hoa, hải sản, thịt và phomát.  Tìm kiếm một kho báu cổ, sách cũ, trang sức và thức ăn thế giới tại Chợ Gorman House ở Braddon vào Thứ Bảy. Đi đến Hall để xem chợ hàng thủ công lớn nhất nước Úc mở vào ngày Chủ Nhật đầu tiên trong tháng.

*Melbourne*

Chợ Nữ Hoàng Victoria là chợ lớn nhất và lâu đời nhất ở bán cầu nam. Hòa mình vào nông sản tươi, những sản phẩm dành riêng cho người sành ăn, quần áo mua có mặc cả và tất cả các loại hàng hóa, cùng tiếng hát rong và sự nhộn nhịp của người dân địa phương.   Chợ Prahran bán những sản phẩm siêu cấp dành cho người sành ăn từ năm 1864.  Để mua những món quà thủ công độc đáo hãy đến Chợ Chủ nhật tại Trung tâm Nghệ thuật Victoria hay Chợ trên Đường Rose ở trung tâm Fitzroy tân thời. Vào ngày Chủ Nhật, có thể đi tìm các tác phẩm nghệ thuật địa phương tại các Chợ St Kilda’s Esplanade hay thăm các Chợ Chủ Nhật của Docklands để xem các tác phẩm độc đáo sáng tạo và những kho báu quý hiếm.  Thử đến chợ Chủ Nhật Camberwell đông đúc để có những hàng hóa thủ công độc đáo.

*Brisbane*

Mua đầy giỏ với những nông phẩm theo mùa sặc sỡ từ chợ Powers Farmers ở Michelton, Manly và New Farm’s Powerhouse.  Người bán hàng ở đây có mọi loại nông sản đã chin hay đã chế biến.   Chợ Thứ Bảy Rocklea có thêm nhiều loại thực phẩm, hoa quả, cây cối, vật dụng gia đình và hàng thủ công. Các Chợ ở West End nổi tiếng có nhiều loại sản phẩm và nông phẩm tươi khác nhau, được tổ chức dưới những tán cây sung vào Thứ Bảy.  Mua hàng từ những nhà thiết kế địa phương, nếm các loại snack ngon lành và hòa mình vào không khí sôi động bên sông tại South Bank Lifestyle vào tối Thứ Sáu, Thứ Bảy và Chủ Nhật.

*Adelaide*

Đừng bỏ lỡ sự nhộn nhịp cổ kính tại các Chợ Trung Tâm Adelaide, nơi bán nông phẩm cao cấp do nông dân khắp bang sản xuất.  Từ Thứ Ba đến Thứ Bảy, du khách có thế đến đây để mua thức ăn cho buổi dã ngoại, tìm nguyên liệu nấu ăn hay uống cà phê trong một quán nước sành điệu.  Chợ Brickworks bán mọi thứ từ thời trang đến thực phẩm, mở vào Thứ Sáu, ngày cuối tuần và ngày nghỉ lễ.  Cũng vào thời gian này, chợ Adelaide Hills Markets cũng họp ở Lobethal, bán các loại thức ăn, nghệ thuật, đồ thủ công, quần áo, nội thất và hàng gia dụng.  Khi đi chợ đã mệt, du khách có thể thư giãn ở trong sân với các loại biểu diễn sống.

*Hobart*

Mua nông phẩm tươi, tác phẩm nghệ thuật và đồ thủ công độc đáo của Tasmania ở các Chợ Salamanca mở vào sáng Thứ Bảy tại quảng trường đá cuội Salamanca lịch sử.  Mua hàng độc tại các cửa hiệu của thợ thủy tinh, thợ gốm, họa sĩ hay thợ mộc địa phương.  Uống cà phê dưới những chiếc ô lớn, nghe người hát rong và tán gẫu với nông dân địa phương về những loại táo sạch của họ.  Vào Chủ Nhật, Chợ Showground của Hobart ở Glenorchy bán hoa quả tươi, sản phẩm từ vườn và những món quà rẻ tiền.  Đây cũng là nơi có các cuộc thi chặt củi, biểu diễn chó và cưỡi ngựa. Thưởng thức những loại thực phẩm tươi đặc biệt tại chợ Đảo Moonah, mở từ Thứ Tư đến Chủ Nhật.

*Perth*

Có hơn 150 quầy hàng ở chợ cuối tuần sôi động của Fremantle, tổ chức ở khu chợ rộng lớn và cổ xưa kiểu Victoria.  Mua đá quý ô pan địa phương và hoa dại miền Tây Úc, mặc cả các loại đồ cổ và thời trang, hay nếm thử hải sản Ấn Độ Dương.   Du khách cũng sẽ tìm thấy các món quà làm bằng tay và đồ lưu niệm tại Chợ E-Shed họp vào cuối tuần tại một nhà chứa hàng trên Cảng Fremantle. Hãy đến với những chợ cuối tuần ở Trung Tâm Văn Hóa Perth để mua các loại rau củ, hoa quả, tác phẩm nghệ thuật, hàng thời trang, trang sức và thực phẩm sạch. Hay nếm thử hương vị đặc trưng tươi ngon nhất vùng tại chợ nông dân ở Subiaco, Albany và Kalamunda.

*Darwin*

Họp từ tháng 5 đến tháng 10, Chợ Mindil Beach Sunset nổi tiếng với hàng chuỗi các quầy thực phẩm và vị thế thư giãn nhiệt đới. Nếm các món ăn giầu hương vị từ năm châu và ngắm hoàng hôn hồng đẹp tuyệt và khó quên.   Chợ này là một nơi đặc trưng của địa phương và được nhiều du khách ghé thăm, nơi bán các sản phẩm thủ công từ khắp nơi trên thế giới.  Nếu muốn có những món hàng độc, kỳ dị hay hàng cũ, hãy đến Chợ Nightcliff, họp vào các ngảy Chủ Nhật từ tháng 4 đến tháng 12.  Tìm các tác phẩm nghệ thuật thổ dân tại các chợ buổi tối trên Đường Mitchell hay ăn sáng với các tác phẩm nghệ thuật và hàng thủ công tại chợ Parap đầy màu sắc vào Thứ Bảy.  Chợ Rapid Creeks là chợ lâu đời nhất ở Darwin và bán thực phẩm và snack vào các ngày Chủ Nhật.

----------

